# Bulova Moon Watch - Second Hand Alignment - Expected Better.



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Not sure if I am being picky or not. I just received my Bulova Moon Watch (96B251), beautiful box and presentation, but I find the second hand that is used for the chronograph and is always parked at the 12 o'clock position when the chrono isn't in use is not aligned properly. About 1/3 second before the top dead center 12 position. All other sub dials align perfectly.

This is my first "affordable" watch as compared to my other "cheap" watches and I expected more, especially with a Bulova.

Am I "out of line" in expecting it to be aligned more precisely or is the second hand alignment not acceptable?

I am welcome to any opinions.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

It should be aligned. I had the Accutron II chrono and the seconds hand was perfectly aligned. Also 262 KHZ movement.


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Did you try aligning it as per the manual?

C. CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENT This MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time. It does not need to be repeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position, or if the battery has been changed. NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand 4 one step – BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly. 1. Pull the crown out to position “2”. 2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the “0” or 12 o’clock position, push button “A” firmly to adjust the hand correctly. 3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o’clock) is not positioned at the “0” or 12 o’clock position, push button “B” firmly to adjust the hand correctly. 4. Push the crown back to the “NORMAL” wearing position. 

Had to do this in the past after a battery change.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

As Mike detailed above, it is adjustable as is stated in the manual. Plus, this movement has a very fine adjust for the sweep second hand, that is not common for most movements. I got mine spot on using the above technique but I find there is a tiny bit of slop in the sweep hand, you might see it shift slightly from time to time. That's not unusual, I have other quartz chronographs from other companies that do the same.


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bingo - That did the trick - Thanks to all! Aligned at last! 🤗


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

mike0023 said:


> Did you try aligning it as per the manual?
> 
> C. CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENT This MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time. It does not need to be repeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position, or if the battery has been changed. NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand 4 one step - BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly. 1. Pull the crown out to position "2". 2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button "A" firmly to adjust the hand correctly. 3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o'clock) is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button "B" firmly to adjust the hand correctly. 4. Push the crown back to the "NORMAL" wearing position.
> 
> Had to do this in the past after a battery change.


Thanks so much - this fixed the misaligned 1/10 seconds hand located at 2 o'clock on my 262 kHz "military" chrono.

What I had not understood before, is that each single firm press moves the hand one small step. You need to look closely to see it. The upper A button moves the second hand, lower B button moves the 1/10 sec hand. Or hold either button down for a few seconds, to move it's hand around the dial.

Photo from before the misalignment, which was caused by battery change.


----------



## astitchintime (Aug 22, 2019)

Is there any way to get the Lunar second hand to move with the seconds instead of the lower dial? Such a shame if not.


----------

